# Cleveland, OH



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

Looking to sub or cover breakdowns, currently subbing but very slow pay. I have an '02 1 ton truck with 8' blade. Insured. I'm in North Ridgeville, to the West of Cleveland, would be happy to drive to the East side for Lake effect snow as long as there's sufficient work for the drive. I can be reached at 440-823-4660


----------



## KSP1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Sub work*

Mr_Roboto, I tried your cell phone number and the person who answered said it was a wrong number. I left you a private message to call me. Thanks Joe


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

Oops, typo on phone #, it's 440-823-7660


----------

